# Video - tips on photographing in harsh light - swimwear (sfw)



## MikeBrehaut (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi all

I've just made another video on how to photograph in harsh lighting conditions, a bright sunny day and what you can do to make the best of it if there is little shade.

It was filmed on Herm in the Channel Islands.


----------

